# Would You Date A Mormon Girl?



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I met this girl on Tinder. She is pretty cute and we seem to get along, but I just found out she goes to a Mormon church. I asked her if she was religious, she said she goes to church but doesn't think she's really religious. She wears a cross necklace that her dad gave her. Should I run, or could this be fun? I'm not religious at all, BTW. I am pretty much the opposite of religious.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ask her for a demonstration of her commitment to you, insist she wears the cross necklace upside down when you see her.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Perhaps she's more of a cultural Mormon than a religious one.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

she doesn't think she's religious, you don't think you're religious.... so why not?


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I would not date a religious girl. It's just not something I'm interested in. 

If she told you she doesn't believe then go for it.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

See how she feels about sex before marriage. If she's opposed to it, then I would suggest running. If she seems in a rush to marry or tells you her biological clock is ticking, then I would suggest running. Otherwise maybe just see how it goes.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope

Oh she's not sure if she's really religious? It's probably just her parents then. Yeah she's good, have fun 

Try not to get too serious. I've learned when it comes to very dedicated religious beliefs in the entire family, there is a very very low chance it will work out in the long run if you're not the same religion. =/

I'm not very experienced with Mormons but aren't they kind of nuts...? Well, I'm sure you'll find out soon!

I couldn't even date a Jewish guy though because of his family. It was just a for-fun thing. Even though he too was "not really sure he's religious." He started getting stressed out and everything because after a while he just wished I was Jewish. Dropped subtle hints about me converting. Yeah that relationship didn't work out at all. But he was a d*** anyway, glad to have him gone lol.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

solutionx said:


> So I met this girl on Tinder. She is pretty cute and we seem to get along, but I just found out she goes to a Mormon church. I asked her if she was religious, she said she goes to church but doesn't think she's really religious. She wears a cross necklace that her dad gave her. Should I run, or could this be fun? I'm not religious at all, BTW. I am pretty much the opposite of religious.


For you, do what you like with this girl. Well, do what you like with her... within reason and with her consent.

For me, nope. I couldn't be with someone of any religion because we would definitely clash, and I don't want that hassle.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Me? No. Not in a million years. Not if you gave me a billion dollars to. Not if she was the last woman on earth. But that's because I grew up Mormon, and I hated it with a passion. It's a fundamentalist Christian cult, plain and simple. And there's substantial historical evidence that it's all a big scam.

A few things to note about typical Mormon women: they will *never* have sex before marriage, and they and/or their families will expect you to convert in order to get married. That's because they put huge emphasis on "temple marriage," which you have to be a fully-fledged member to participate in. And that means giving up 10% of your income for the rest of your life in the form of "tithing," as well as any behavior they deem "sinful." Most Mormons don't drink or do any recreational drugs, and they believe abortion is a terrible sin. They also don't drink tea or coffee. Many Mormons still believe in the prohibition against caffeinated beverages. Many also still believe that any sexual activity not solely for procreation is a sin, as are contraceptives.

The whole culture is extremely conservative and traditional. Their missionaries will pretend to be your best friends, right up until they baptize you, when they'll move on to the next sorry sap. It's a very judgmental group of people, so expect to be heavily scrutinized for every little thing you do. And there's literally no "leaving" Mormonism; even if you formally resign, they'll hold onto your name and records, and will likely keep trying to "reactivate" you for the rest of your life. People have been stalked, harassed and hounded to no end. Beware.



splendidbob said:


> Ask her for a demonstration of her commitment to you, insist she wears the cross necklace upside down when you see her.


FYI Mormons don't believe in the whole cross as a symbol thing. It's sacrilegious to use a cross in Mormonism. Most of their symbolism is super-secret, and it comes from Freemasonry.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

AvoidantGuy said:


> I would not date a religious girl. It's just not something I'm interested in.
> 
> If she told you she doesn't believe then go for it.


Once again we agree baby


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

These responses are scaring me, lol.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Tetragammon said:


> Me? No. Not in a million years. Not if you gave me a billion dollars to. Not if she was the last woman on earth. But that's because I grew up Mormon, and I hated it with a passion. It's a fundamentalist Christian cult, plain and simple. And there's substantial historical evidence that it's all a big scam.
> 
> A few things to note about typical Mormon women: they will *never* have sex before marriage, and they and/or their families will expect you to convert in order to get married. That's because they put huge emphasis on "temple marriage," which you have to be a fully-fledged member to participate in. And that means giving up 10% of your income for the rest of your life in the form of "tithing," as well as any behavior they deem "sinful." Most Mormons don't drink or do any recreational drugs, and they believe abortion is a terrible sin. They also don't drink tea or coffee. Many Mormons still believe in the prohibition against caffeinated beverages. Many also still believe that any sexual activity not solely for procreation is a sin, as are contraceptives.
> 
> The whole culture is extremely conservative and traditional. Their missionaries will pretend to be your best friends, right up until they baptize you, when they'll move on to the next sorry sap. It's a very judgmental group of people, so expect to be heavily scrutinized for every little thing you do. And there's literally no "leaving" Mormonism; even if you formally resign, they'll hold onto your name and records, and will likely keep trying to "reactivate" you for the rest of your life. People have been stalked, harassed and hounded to no end. Beware.


That sounds terrifying. The stalking part. Wow. o_o


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If some religious freaks started stalking me I would figure out a way to **** with them so badly that they would never want to see me again.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Mention your requirements for magnum condoms.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Mention your requirements for magnum condoms.


After I answer the door naked, with an erection and porn screaming sounds in the background.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

solutionx said:


> After I answer the door naked, with an erection and porn screaming sounds in the background.


Of course, I thought that was assumed.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, are you planning on marrying her? If not, I'd say go for it and see how it turns out. I think some guy on here posted about dating a religious girl. They had sex in secret in the girl's parents' house but they had to keep up appearances in front of them, because her parents both believed their daughter was a virgin. It could be fun, if that's your type of thing.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She says she's down with sex before marriage. This could be kinky. I've been checking out mormongirlz.com lol.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Even if she's religious, what does that have to do with you?

It's not like she's going to meet you and try to convert you. If you were already open with her and told her that you're not religious and she doesn't give a ****, why do you?

That moment when a girl with religious upbringing is more open-minded than an atheist.

Agnosticism boys, free yourselves from nonsense. ;p

Edit: @solutionx

Wait, you are agnostic, lol. I'm confused as to why an agnostic would concern himself with things such as this. It seemed more like an atheist complaint to me. My apologies.

I guess I'm just more open to things and religion doesn't bother me, as long as it's not forced on me. (Trying to convert me and such things)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Even if she's religious, what does that have to do with you?
> 
> It's not like she's going to meet you and try to convert you. If you were already open with her and told her that you're not religious and she doesn't give a ****, why do you?
> 
> ...


I am agnostic already. It matters because a lot of my mental health issues come from my religious upbringing. I don't want to start regressing simply for a relationship. Also, she might be very offended by my views.

She just told me she comes from a family of cops. She also wears a gun. Feeling the need to run again.

That's three strikes: Mormon, Cop family, Republican. So why is it turning me on thinking about taking her innocence? She knows my progressive politics too. I guess she's into bad boys?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

solutionx said:


> She just told me she comes from a family of cops. *She also wears a gun*. Feeling the need to run again.
> 
> That's three strikes: Mormon, Cop family, Republican. So why is it turning me on thinking about taking her innocence? She knows my progressive politics too. I guess she's into bad boys?







I mean,

You can still meet her, could be an oportunity who knows lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i thought no because i thought the threat title was "Would you date a moron girl?" :lol. I don't even really know what religion mormon is, and i don't think its common here at all.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If shes using tinder, shes probably not religious at all lol.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

no stay away! mormonism is a cult not a christian denomination


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about Mormonism but I'm assuming it could be compared to Jehovah's Witnesses which we have plenty of here. I would not date a Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I wouldn't date a Mormon guy that's religious, I wouldn't date a Mormon guy that says it's Mormon but not religious. 
As odd it may sound I would date other people of other religions that would be more compatible with me, but I have some in my ban list, doesn't means I think those are wrong, or that they are less of a person and I'm right, it just mean that we are likely not to be compatible in the long term (I don't risk for shore term ones), thefucccc... no, I don't want to fall in love with someone that will be the cause of headache at the end.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> I don't know a whole lot about Mormonism but I'm assuming it could be compared to Jehovah's Witnesses which we have plenty of here. I would not date a Jehovah's Witness.


Mormonism is a fairly new sect of Christianity that came out of the settling of America. There was a convicted con-artist who claimed to have found some solid gold tablets, similar to the ten commandments. He also claimed to talk to an angel named Moroni. Some of the not so bright settlers believed him, and that's how Mormonism was born. They have a pretty big reputation for polygamy and underage marriages. They also have their own state (Utah), and a special type of "magic" underwear that they use during rituals.

That's all I know about them. She actually has a tattoo and has been divorced. I didn't think you were allowed to stay in the church if you did that, but apparently some things have progressed a little. Pretty sure they are still fairly racist though. If I remember right, they don't believe black people can become "saints". Their alternate name is Latter Day Saints. They believe they will become like gods when Jesus returns, or something like that.

I'm probably making a huge mistake even talking to her. I offered to be friends with benefits and she hasn't responded much other than to say she's not sure what she's looking for in a relationship now. My main fear is what if I accidentally got her pregnant and my kid ended up getting raised that way. I'm guessing it will just kind of stay as an interesting fantasy. They say that both crazy and religious girls are the best in bed. ;P She covers both of those categories.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Tetragammon said:


> Me? No. Not in a million years. Not if you gave me a billion dollars to. Not if she was the last woman on earth. But that's because I grew up Mormon, and I hated it with a passion. It's a fundamentalist Christian cult, plain and simple. And there's substantial historical evidence that it's all a big scam.
> 
> A few things to note about typical Mormon women: they will *never* have sex before marriage, and they and/or their families will expect you to convert in order to get married. That's because they put huge emphasis on "temple marriage," which you have to be a fully-fledged member to participate in. And that means giving up 10% of your income for the rest of your life in the form of "tithing," as well as any behavior they deem "sinful." Most Mormons don't drink or do any recreational drugs, and they believe abortion is a terrible sin. They also don't drink tea or coffee. Many Mormons still believe in the prohibition against caffeinated beverages. Many also still believe that any sexual activity not solely for procreation is a sin, as are contraceptives.
> 
> ...


I can attest to what you've stated. I worked in medical facilities with them.

And here's the clincher. Mormons like any other religious folk, are "mormons" when they are around their own.

Get them out in a place where other mormons aren't around, and you have a totally different animal.

When i worked out at the World Gym in Ammon, Idaho, every single night i would leave the gym and come out to my car, i would have "love notes" from those horny f**cks on my windshield. The first few i read, i knew they were mormons because they signed the letter "ELDER James" or "ELDER Jacob"..

It got to the point, where i didn't bother to read them. I'd just yank them out of my windshield wiper and toss them out in the parking lot.

I worked with them over in Eastern Idaho, and Utah..those of us, who weren't of their sect, or atheist? They called us "lost" or "non believers"..

Gotta love those temple cards, and "missions"..

I'm kind of surprised you weren't traumatized after leaving that religion. I've met those who did? Some of them came out kind of "half baked" in my opinion. I think they were that way before they were indoctrinated.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I wouldn't date anyone who had a religious affiliation, even if they considered themselves to not be very religious. Other people have different tolerances for that and only you can decide. I don't like the way you're talking about this woman though and I think you should just leave her be.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was looking up how many Mormon churches there are in Colorado Springs and one of them is named "Witness For Jesus Inc.". That made me laugh pretty hard. Only Mormons would incorporate a church. Kind of sums up their whole religion right there.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rachel NG said:


> I wouldn't date anyone who had a religious affiliation, even if they considered themselves to not be very religious. Other people have different tolerances for that and only you can decide. I don't like the way you're talking about this woman though and I think you should just leave her be.


Oh, you mean about saying she is crazy and religious? I just meant her religion. You are automatically kinda crazy if you believe the stuff they do. I'm not revealing her identity or anything. And I'm not trying to get her to do anything unless she agrees to it before hand. She approached me. I am entitled to date women for sex without a serious relationship if I want, and I don't see why it's any worse to talk about that on here than to talk about a non-sexual relationship.

Edit: I guess you're right though. I shouldn't have called her crazy. But I am not planning on dating her anyway. That would be worse if I were saying she's crazy but still pretending to like her.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm sorry if anyone found this thread in poor taste. I didn't mean it to make fun of her, she is actually really sweet, otherwise I wouldn't have considered dating her. I only meant to criticize the religion she doesn't even really believe in, not her. Anyway, if it is bothering people I don't mind if it gets deleted.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> I'm kind of surprised you weren't traumatized after leaving that religion. I've met those who did? Some of them came out kind of "half baked" in my opinion. I think they were that way before they were indoctrinated.


Actually I was fairly traumatized. Mormonism definitely contributed to the development of my depression and anxiety, and my worst triggers all revolve around religion. Much as I'd like to say that I'm over it, I'm really not; I'm still angry that my parents brought me up in such an oppressive cult.



solutionx said:


> I was looking up how many Mormon churches there are in Colorado Springs and one of them is named "Witness For Jesus Inc.". That made me laugh pretty hard. Only Mormons would incorporate a church. Kind of sums up their whole religion right there.


That's the thing about Mormonism: it's actually a gigantic corporation that masquerades under the guise of religion. They have extensive real estate holdings all over the world, and not just for chapels and temples. There's a whole network of businesses that are under the umbrella of "The Corporation of the President of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints," owned and operated exclusively by their "president" -- and tax-exempt, just for pretending to be "religious." Just a few years ago they built a mega-mall in downtown Salt Lake City, estimated at $1.5 billion. There are rumors that the Mormons have bought up enough land in Florida to build their own city, in a place called Deseret Ranches. But all of their financials are strictly closed-book so nobody can really say quite how they operate, or where the money comes from. Like I said they take 10% of every member's income, big or small, so they pull in an estimated $7 billion per year from members alone. And shockingly little of that actually goes to humanitarian aid: between 1985 and 2011 (that's 26 years) they gave an estimated $1.4 billion to humanitarian aid efforts. That's a fifth of what they make from membership alone in a single year.

It's all a gigantic scam... And people totally fall for it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tetragammon said:


> Actually I was fairly traumatized. Mormonism definitely contributed to the development of my depression and anxiety, and my worst triggers all revolve around religion. Much as I'd like to say that I'm over it, I'm really not; I'm still angry that my parents brought me up in such an oppressive cult.


This is pretty much how I feel about being raised conservative Christian too. I suppose it isn't quite as oppressive, but it is more commonly accepted, like how people treat me like I am the crazy one for thinking it was wrong to be spanked so much with no clothes on as a kid. I mean, how is it legal to hit a small helpless child in a way to maximize shame, but it's illegal to even yell too loudly at an adult.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i thought no because i thought the threat title was "Would you date a moron girl?" :lol. I don't even really know what religion mormon is, and i don't think its common here at all.


lol I read the same thing just now (even though I saw this thread earlier and read it correctly the first time :con)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I read the same thing just now (even though I saw this thread earlier and read it correctly the first time :con)


I can't help but wonder if the term "moron" came from Mormons talking about the angel Moroni. It's possible lol.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i thought no because i thought the threat title was "Would you date a moron girl?" :lol. I don't even really know what religion mormon is, and i don't think its common here at all.


It exists in the UK, but yeah, it's an American religion. You have more scientologists than mormons*

*based on the churches reported numbers, other data disagrees.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk there are big differences between me and them but they are a believer so I might . A woman chasing God is so attractive.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk there are big differences between me and them but they are a believer so I might . A woman chasing God is so attractive.


You don't mind that she's fantasizing about God while she's making love to you? >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solutionx said:


> You don't mind that she's fantasizing about God while she's making love to you? >


Not sure how you can fantasize about someone who you never saw before but sure .


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure how you can fantasize about someone who you never saw before but sure .


And then she even says his name "oh God!". ;P


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think you'll come across many issues since she doesn't sound like she's actually a practicing Mormon, as someone else said she's probably more of a cultural Mormon.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> I don't think you'll come across many issues since she doesn't sound like she's actually a practicing Mormon, as someone else said she's probably more of a cultural Mormon.


Yeah, I get that. I sometimes feel like going to church just to make business contacts even though I don't believe in it. I imagine a lot of people do this in any church. Maybe I should go to church with her since I'm starting a new business right now. 0 I know you guys have lots of business money.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Just don't marry that one and go have some fun. o\


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My sister dated a mormon girl and lived with her grandparents for a year or so. Later they lived together in a one bedroom apartment for a couple years.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

imagine the cross necklace dangling between her perky, delicate, breasts while she moans in pure ecstasy. there's your answer.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> imagine the cross necklace dangling between her perky, delicate, breasts while she moans in pure ecstasy. there's your answer.


Hey, keep it a little more PG-13 up in here, lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If anyone is curious, she hasn't spoken to me since I mentioned sex. Figured. Can't say I'm terribly disappointed either.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

solutionx said:


> These responses are scaring me, lol.


Scaring or scarring? You can get both on SAS lol
Just kidding, y'all are lovely.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Only religious girl I'd find trouble dating would be atheist girl.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Lohikaarme said:


> Hey, keep it a little more PG-13 up in here, lol


oopsie, sorry moderator-san! 0


----------



## namaste34 (Jul 30, 2015)

solutionx said:


> So I met this girl on Tinder. She is pretty cute and we seem to get along, but I just found out she goes to a Mormon church. I asked her if she was religious, she said she goes to church but doesn't think she's really religious. She wears a cross necklace that her dad gave her. Should I run, or could this be fun? I'm not religious at all, BTW. I am pretty much the opposite of religious.


Hi, mormon woman here lol
Well, there are many different types of mormon women. There are the ritualistic religious ones, the slightly ritualistic religious mormon, and the non-ritualistic religious type. I'd say I fall into the second category. The 'ritualistic' ones are the die hard committed Mormons who wouldn't settle for anything less than a temple marriage, a returned missionary or any Mormon guy, and is someone who's very very active in praying, scripture reading, church activities and prolly has many callings at Church. She is also the most conservative and most obedient member at Church. Some of these types are great at handling religious lifestyle and apply them well, while some in this category just adopt the black-and-white-sometimes-extremist mentality that can potentially affect their relationships. 
These are the die-hard Mormon women (or men as it applies to all anyway).

The second category is similar to the first category only that they're more open and slightly liberal. They follow the commandments but slip from time to time. Will be distracted but they have a very strong faith. They're more open to dating other people, although of course they fantasize about temple marriage too, but they can really date other people. They're generally more lax about gospel living but respect the Church.

Third category falls to those members who go to Church for any other purpose, do not actually follow or understand the commandments, and just...well...does it for the sake of fun, pleasure, privilege etc. They're absolute Church goers and nothing more than that.

....Hmmm, now, given these general categories I've given you. You may want to get to know her better and see how rigid is she to following Mormon standards. It appears to me she falls into the second category, which may be a great thing, but of course ask her directly so you know. Ask her if she's thinking about temple marriage or if she's open to marrying a guy outside the Church. A simple question like that will lead you to pursue her.
Goodluck!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

To cringe or not to cringe,that is the question.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

namaste34 said:


> Hi, mormon woman here lol
> Well, there are many different types of mormon women. There are the ritualistic religious ones, the slightly ritualistic religious mormon, and the non-ritualistic religious type. I'd say I fall into the second category. The 'ritualistic' ones are the die hard committed Mormons who wouldn't settle for anything less than a temple marriage, a returned missionary or any Mormon guy, and is someone who's very very active in praying, scripture reading, church activities and prolly has many callings at Church. She is also the most conservative and most obedient member at Church. Some of these types are great at handling religious lifestyle and apply them well, while some in this category just adopt the black-and-white-sometimes-extremist mentality that can potentially affect their relationships.
> These are the die-hard Mormon women (or men as it applies to all anyway).
> 
> ...


The word marriage came up way too many times in this for me to be interested in dating a Mormon girl at all, lol. :wink2:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Heck no, they're always flaky.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Heck no, they're always flaky.


We buy cheap shampoo.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

solutionx said:


> She says she's down with sex before marriage. This could be kinky. I've been checking out mormongirlz.com lol.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Well I mean, if that's all it takes, I have a really sexy nun costume from halloween and I come from a Russian Catholic family. 

:lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Well I mean, if that's all it takes, I have a really sexy nun costume from halloween and I come from a Russian Catholic family.


I'm listening. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

solutionx said:


> I'm listening.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That's all I can say without getting perma-banned :stu the gods of SAS are forever watching. :lol


----------

